# Large frame tiller tines



## mcmopar (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

My tiller tines are about shot, I have a machine shop down the road that can laser cut them for me, the more I buy the cheaper they get, so I was curious who might need some and how much would you pay each for the right and lefts? 

LMK and I'll see what I can do.

Thanks


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you priced OEM?


----------



## mcmopar (Jan 21, 2011)

I could not find them, are they available?


----------

